# Moggie ice report



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Clr has 2in of clear ice at the dock. Still open along the North shore. on my way to palm rd and other areas around the lake. Let ya know what I find a little later. Ok it's later... palm rd covered shore to shore. West of 43 lots of ice and open water.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks trapper!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Happy new year.... From palm rd. Walked around the ice for awhile and found a deep-weed free area. Got a lil bass right away.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

No wayyyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice your killing me. we have about 1" here in sw ohio but calling for 1" of rain and 50 degree temps on sat
Not good

Salmonid 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Sun has weakened ice FAST. 3in of ice was cracking with every step as I was leaving . Pucker factor of 10. Give it some time.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice Jon! Weekend is gonna suck but next week looks good!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anything else besides that bass?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks TrapperJohn. Looks like a start!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Out at palm now! Ice is 2.5 inches. Haven't seen a fish yet!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anything else besides that bass?
> 
> nope just the lil 4in bass. Wish I could post video I took of walking around while looking at the bottom. Here's a pic but doesn't do it justice


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Out at palm now! Ice is 2.5 inches. Haven't seen a fish yet!


What are ya measuring the ice with ? Never mind. Don't think I wanna know. Lol I wasn't seeing the actual fish just seen lots of (disturbance) from them scattering . They seen me first. Real surprised I even got the bass.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> .....Pucker factor of 10. Give it some time.......


Glad to hear you got out (and back in) but i prefer a pucker factor more like 5 so will sure wait. Hopefully get a day off next week and have enough ice by then.

The ice here is super clear also.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

trapperjon said:


> BIGEYURK25 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything else besides that bass?
> ...


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Guessing it could be 4" by Saturday morning?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Did anyone make it out today (Friday) ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Was going to jon but didnt want to risk it solo. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dont think ice formation was very good today (Friday Jan 2nd). In fact the ice on Wingfoot yesterday (75%) was almost all gone today


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Dont think ice formation was very good today (Friday Jan 2nd). In fact the ice on Wingfoot yesterday (75%) was almost all gone today


CRAP... was afraid of that. was hoping to get out tomorrow morning (early), might take a ride out anyhow. JON


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Drove up CLR around midday. The high winds yesterday/last night wrecked the ice that was forming- mostly open water both sides of causeway.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

has anyone been down rt43 or clr ? really hoping it locked up before these winds


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Went out lansinger all lock up couple wet spots that looked a little slush bout 1 to 1 1/2 by dock congress rd all locked up didn't check had few wet spots there then went to Palm rd bout 2.5 ice but a couple wet spots toward middle but it's getting there hope by this week end hope that helps good luck be safe


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Thx for the update.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

clean out your mail box!!! need to talk to ya!!!!


----------

